# xbox 360 owners help please!!



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

hi all im looking at getting an xbox 360 4gb version for my room as im away from home all week so need somthing to keep my occupied!!

do you know if it is possible to plug an extrenal hardrive into an xbox so you can watch movies and listen to music that is on the hard drive ?

also should i buy one now at £150 or wait for the jan sales?

cheers

steve


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Best price Ive found online was £139.99 and that was hardly searching hard. Wait for sales I would say. Pick up a bargain.

Im tempted to get one but 4GB of hardrive space? Is that really enough? Dont really want to shell out another 100 coin for 250GB of space...


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Spend the extra mate and get the 250gb.

Bigger memory plus it looks better too!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

If your the now and again user, 4gb will be fine for gaming, and get your self a 16 or 32 fb pen drive, put the films and music on that and watch.


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

My advice, buy it from Game, so when it goes wrong you can take it back ...


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

My xbox had just packed up, so i'm in the market for one of the new slim ones.

My idea, is if i see a 4gb one going cheap, get it, then just buy a 250gb hardrive of ebay, only going for about £40 so might work out cheaper.

Is there any internal differences between the 4gb & 250, besides the hardrive obviously!

Sorry for hi-jacking your thread!


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

a new 250gb slim is down to £175 delivered on a popular auction site. :thumb:


----------

